# Zenith V2 RDA clone best build?



## Devaper (27/6/15)

I have a istick 30watt with a zenith V2 clone from vapeking. I would like to know what would my best build be for max clouds. My battery does not fire up anything below 0.5ohms.


----------



## Devaper (27/6/15)

Note I only have 28gauge kanthel and jap organic cotyon


----------



## zadiac (27/6/15)

Get an ohm meter first before you start building coils.

6 wraps of 28g kanthal on 3mm ID should give you some decent clouds. Haven't worked with 28g kanthal in a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/6/15)

Twist 2 strands of 28G together. Dual coils, 3mm ID and I think around 7-8 wraps should still fire on the 30W.


----------



## Viper_SA (27/6/15)

Nope, scratch that idea. Just checked Steam Engine.....


----------



## Yoda (27/6/15)

@Devaper 
I have that exact setup with a dual 28g wraped around the little blue screwdriver 10 wraps and come out on 0.7 ohms and produces a lot of vapor and awesome flavor


----------



## Devaper (28/6/15)

Okay so dual will be better than single?


----------



## Devaper (28/6/15)

Send a pic of how yours looks so I can see how its situated


----------



## Yoda (28/6/15)

@Devaper 
Here is 2 pick one with wicks and one without hope this helps 
I usually tilt my coils at a 45' angle aswell


----------



## Devaper (28/6/15)

What wattage you smoke at bro. Shot for the pics


----------



## Yoda (28/6/15)

@Devaper 
30 Watts


----------



## Devaper (29/6/15)

Thanks yoda. I have done it and happy as can be with the result. Also changed drip tip! Drip tip with a airflow so more vapour and its working 100s!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devaper (29/6/15)




----------



## Yoda (29/6/15)

Shot @Devaper i love this build run it in almost all my drippers!!! Enjoy


----------

